# set a fitness goal here.



## jarrod (Feb 3, 2009)

i thought this would be a good source of motivation for everyone.  post a fitness goal that you want to acheive by next month.  then after a month, return to this thread & post about your progress.  did you meet your goal?  if not, why?

once you put a goal out there, there are no take backs!  you either did it or you didn't!

one month from today i want to be able to do a 100lbs one-handed clean & jerk.  i can do 75lbs right now.  

jf


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 3, 2009)

I want to be able to do ten consecutive strict pull ups in one months time , so help me God . 

Right now I could probably crank out about four , because I've been lazy , but last year I could do seven , when I was really into it .

 I might not make it to ten but at least it will motivate me to get my **** into gear and start training.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 3, 2009)

To finally loose the wieght and keep it off....


----------



## tellner (Feb 4, 2009)

The full set of 21 of the 5 Tibetans every day
Flowfit or Prasara Yoga 3 times a week
Clubbells or Kettlebells 3 times a week


----------



## jarrod (Feb 4, 2009)

come on terry, how much weight?  15lbs in the next month?  10lbs?  "the weight" is a pretty big number!

jf


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 4, 2009)

jarrod said:


> come on terry, how much weight? 15lbs in the next month? 10lbs? "the weight" is a pretty big number!
> 
> jf


 
Between 15-20 lbs, sorry I forgot to add the number.


----------



## Carol (Feb 4, 2009)

My goal for the month is to try the two gyms that are accessible to me, and decide on one by the end of the month.


----------



## searcher (Feb 4, 2009)

I want to be able to complete the "Filthy Fifty" Crossfit workout in under 27 minutes by the end of the month.


And I am going to go to TX and make Terry lose the weight.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, I think I've gone a pretty fair distance toward getting the abs I want... my goal for the month is to remove the rest of the protective bubble wrap so I can see them. 

Am going to lose 8 lbs, which, according to various online calculator thingys, should put me right about my optimal weight for my height and activity level.

It would be easier if we could get some nice weather soon - I hate running in the cold.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Feb 4, 2009)

Work on tornado kicks so they look a _LITTLE_ bit closer to my instructor's!


----------



## hkfuie (Feb 4, 2009)

Learn another form...Sam Il.


----------



## jarrod (Feb 18, 2009)

okay everyone, check in on your progress. i bumped up to 3 sets of 6 at 60lbs on my one-handed clean & jerk. yesterday i went for 3x4 at 70lbs, but my back has been hurting me lately so i only got one set it. then dropped it down to 50lbs & did 3x6 of standing jerks so i trained at least some of the motion from the lift. i think for the next couple weeks i'm going to take a lower weight/higher rep approach & see if i make progress without hurting my back.  in fact, i might adjust my goal.  according to a one-rep max calculator, if i can do 16 reps of 60lbs, that will be roughly the equivalent of a 103lbs one-rep max.

how is everyone else progressing? didn't forget, did you 

jf


----------



## Phoenix44 (Feb 19, 2009)

I just re-joined Weight Watchers (I'm a repeat offender).  So I'm going to say, I want to lose a total of 9 lbs by 3/19/09.  I think that's achievable.


----------



## Carol (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm stalled out.  

I've been hoping to find a 24 hour gym so I can workout after work.   There are only two 24-hour gyms within reasonable reach of me.  I've visited both.  Neither has a pool (I love to swim), and both have elements to either the gym or the clientele that kind of turn me off.

I'm sure there are gyms within reach of me that are more palatable, perhaps there is even one with a pool.  However, if I choose to go to one of those gyms, it won't be 24 hours...which means I can't go for a workout after work....which was the main reason why I wanted to join a gym in the first place.

I'm going to be spending the next three weeks moving to my new place, which is going to be plenty of physical activity in its own right.  Unless I get more clarity on my choice, I'm going to hold off on the decision until mid-March.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 19, 2009)

My fitness goal....

To be able to keep up with my youngest who is in PreK


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 19, 2009)

I got too ambitious and tried to do weighted pull ups and strained something in my forearm , but I will let it rest for awhile and just do kettlebell swings.


----------



## jarrod (Feb 19, 2009)

we're not doing great here people...


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 20, 2009)

jarrod said:


> we're not doing great here people...


my goal at the start of this month was to to loose 10 pounds by the start of next month and to be able to do a plank for 3 minutes total

the first goal i am half way there

the second goal im up to 1 min 5 seconds (from about 23 seconds the first time i did it, not bad)

B

P.S. - Great idea for a thread jarrod


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 20, 2009)

jarrod said:


> we're not doing great here people...


 

YOU Try keeping up with a pre-schooler and THEN we can talk


----------



## mozzandherb (Feb 20, 2009)

My fitness goal for is in April I have to try to get to between 150lbs-155lbs while maintaining strength, endurance and speed.  This is the weight class I am sparring in.  Right now I'm 160lbs, since October 2008 I have lost about 10lbs


----------



## jarrod (Mar 1, 2009)

alright folks, just a couple days left for some of us who first posted...

i'm a little nervous about meeting my goal, but tuesday i'm going to go for it.  

jf


----------



## teekin (Mar 1, 2009)

Well we finally have decent weather here so I'll join in. For March, I want to be able to walk at Min. 3 miles every day with no weights, ride the psycho mare 2x a week :anic:, and start the race mare:supcool:. In class be able to block head shots as well as I block low kicks, or at least see major improvement. Pass my instructors guard w/o getting trapped in a submission. ( OK, this may a bit take longer ):samurai:
lori


----------



## jarrod (Mar 1, 2009)

jumped the gun a bit, just did 16 consecutive one hand clean & jerks at 60lbs!  one rep max calculator puts that as equal to 103lbs one rep.  

i underestimated the cardio requirements of doing 16 reps.  my chest is on fire.

jf


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2009)

Well I have lost six pounds and was able to jog not run but jog seven laps around the high school track so I am up to one and a third mile. I am feeling better and I do not eat after 8 pm anymore. I think I can be at 225 by the time summer get here and maybe even 200 by the end of summer.


----------



## jarrod (Mar 1, 2009)

great work terry!  stay with it.

jf


----------



## Carol (Mar 2, 2009)

I definitely got in a good bit of schlepping towards the end of the month (moving to a 3rd floor walkup will do that...LOL).

More to come in the coming weeks...


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Mar 2, 2009)

Do one hundred push-ups a day.  Not all at once, but in groups of 10 and 15.
For the women, most of us struggle with that pesky upper body strength, and I have discovered that push-ups are the magic bullet.  

Carol- forget the gym! Invest in ketel bells and clubbells.


----------



## suicide (Mar 2, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay, did my 100 push-ups.  Two sets of 15, followed by a ladder from 10 down to 1, then finished with 20.


----------



## Carol (Mar 2, 2009)

Dagney Taggert said:


> Do one hundred push-ups a day.  Not all at once, but in groups of 10 and 15.
> For the women, most of us struggle with that pesky upper body strength, and I have discovered that push-ups are the magic bullet.
> 
> Carol- forget the gym! Invest in ketel bells and clubbells.



Sounds like a damn good idea!  I can lay down some extra mats to minimize any accidental thumpage for my downstairs neighbors.


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 3, 2009)

I did it , well almost .
Pull ups from 1 to 6 were no problem , I thought I might actually do it.
At about rep 7 to 8 reality was starting to set in , starting to pull my body up slower and slower.

Rep 9 muscles don't want to respond , only will power is getting my chin up to the bar.

Rep 9 to 10 is a real struggle , feel like I'm going to pass out , I try to summon everything I've got but can only manage to just get my chin to touch the bar.

The bar has beaten me this time but I am not defeated , there is always next month.
Damn it I wish my neck was longer , I would have made that last rep.


----------



## suicide (Mar 3, 2009)

:jediduel:


----------



## jarrod (Mar 3, 2009)

mook jong man said:


> I did it , well almost .
> Pull ups from 1 to 6 were no problem , I thought I might actually do it.
> At about rep 7 to 8 reality was starting to set in , starting to pull my body up slower and slower.
> 
> ...



nicely done!  i have a couple tips on chin up training, if you're interested.

doing weighted chin ups will increase your reps a little bit, but really it will just make your first few reps faster.  high reps of chin ups are about muscle endurance, weighted ones are more about explosive force.  

just do sets to failure several times a day, almost every day.  after you start seeing decline in your reps for about two days straight, take two days off & just stretch.  when you come back to it you should be able to do at least 2 more reps than you could before, maybe 3 or 4.  nothing fancy, just sets to failure, over & over.

doing this i went from 12 chins to 20 in about 3 months.  i eventually got up to 24 but lost it after a muscle tear in my upper back.  

one other thing: when going for your record, once you hit failure let go with one hand, relax your arm, & shake some blood back into it.  do the same thing with you're other arm.  you should be able to get a couple more reps after that.  

hope this helps, keep it up!

jf


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 3, 2009)

jarrod said:


> nicely done! i have a couple tips on chin up training, if you're interested.
> 
> doing weighted chin ups will increase your reps a little bit, but really it will just make your first few reps faster. high reps of chin ups are about muscle endurance, weighted ones are more about explosive force.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you , but when you mean chin ups , do you mean palms facing towards you or palms facing away . When I say pull ups I mean palms facing away . 

I find pull ups a lot harder than chin ups , thats a good tip about shaking blood back into your arm I will try that. I'm not going to do weighted pull ups any more , last time I tore something in my forearm . 

What has helped me is just doing regular pull ups and when I get to the top position I try and hold it for a couple of seconds and lower myself down slowly that has seemed to increase my strength a lot .

 Do you think its worth trying to do all the fancy variations like commando pull ups etc or just stick to normal pull ups and chin ups ?
Thanks for the encouragement and training advice.


----------



## jarrod (Mar 3, 2009)

yes i missed that you were training for pull ups/palm out specifically.  but the same basic advice applies for chins or pulls.  i've never used commandos & variations too seriously, but whatever gets you under the bar & pulling, do it.  

training for pull ups specifically, once you hit failure switch to chin ups & keep going.  chins are easier because they use the exact same back muscles as pull ups but they recruit your arm muscles more efficiently.  

slowly lowering yourself is called a negative rep, & i've heard good things about using that but i've never used them much myself.  i know lots of strong guys who really like them though.

jf


----------



## jarrod (Mar 3, 2009)

wrong thread.


----------

